# Haunted Castle Theme 2017



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It looks like you're off to a great start...gathering ideas, making the invitations (very good look!)
Pinterest is a great place to look for food ideas. You can find elegant goth, gross chop shop, whatever you want!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah, a castle theme is a good general theme for Halloween. We've gotten so much use out of the stone wall scene setters we have, that we had to start ordering replacements for those that were starting to look worn.

For music, what I've done for a playlist is to search songs that had _something_ to do with Halloween, even if it was only in the title. I looked for songs that were good for parties, which typically meant traditional Halloween, rock, dance or upbeat in tone. I didn't worry about trying to blend or mix the songs, as all the time I took in doing so didn't seem to make much difference over just letting it play in shuffle mode (and shuffle mode means the music doesn't stop playing when it hits the end). 

Since it was a Halloween party, I included some of the classics, without getting too silly (no "Purple People Eater" type of songs in the list). Nor did I include a lot from the same time period (there are a lot of 1950's styled HW songs out there).

Here's what I used last year:

3.4 Hours Play Time
1313 Mockingbird Lane, 3:13, the Moon-Rays, Thrills and Chills
Mr. Ghost Goes to Town, 2:45, the Moon-Rays, Swingin At the Seance'
The Headless Horseman, 3:05, the Moon-Rays, Swingin At the Seance'
Halloween (She's So Mean), 2:50, The Ghastly Ones & Rob Zombie, Halloween Hootenanny
Hangman Hangten, 2:30, The Ghastly Ones, A-Haunting We Will Go-Go
Everyday Is Halloween (Dance Radio Edit), 3:54, Dangerous Muse, Everyday Is Halloween / Give Me Danger - EP
Monster (feat. 50 Cent), 5:04, Michael Jackson, Michael, Pop, 0, Apple Music AAC audio file
Monster, 4:09, Lady Gaga, The Fame Monster, Pop, 0, Apple Music AAC audio file
Thriller (Hars Sequencer Remix), 5:39, Purple Beat, 50 Halloween Remixes! Killer Cardio Hits
Phantom of the Opera, 5:43, Heartclub, 50 Halloween Remixes! Killer Cardio Hits
Run Like Hell (The Factory Team Remix), 4:28, DJ Space'C, 50 Halloween Remixes! Killer Cardio Hits
O Fortuna: Bon Harris (Nitzer Ebb) [Remix], 3:53, Gregorian, O Fortuna: Bon Harris (Nitzer Ebb) [Remix] - Single
Halloween Dance, 1:53, Christopher "Zondaflex" Tyler, Halloween Dance - Single
Demons (Workout Mix), 3:12, Power Music Workout, Halloween MegaMix, Vol. 2
Kernkraft 400 (Workout Mix), 2:28, Power Music Workout, Halloween MegaMix, Vol. 2
I Want Candy (Workout Mix), 2:52, Power Music Workout, Halloween MegaMix, Vol. 2
He's a Pirate (The Eurotrance Remix), 6:01, D'Mixmasters, Halloween Party 2014
Somebody's Watching Me (A.R. Remix), 4:06, Cyber Funk, Halloween Party 2014
Halloween (Extended Mix), 7:06, A.Vano, Halloween Party Music
Reanimator (Old School Mix No Intro Beat Edit), 5:10, Dr. Kucho!, Halloween Party Music
Bark At The Moon, 4:16, Ozzy Osbourne, Bark At The Moon, Heavy Metal
Monster Mash, 3:12, Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers, The Original Monster Mash
Beetlejuice (From "Beetlejuice") [Kids Halloween Party Mix], 1:53, Kids Halloween Party Band, Halloween Songs and Tunes - 45 Classic Songs for Your Halloween Party
This Is Halloween, 3:17, The Citizens of Halloween, Nightmare Before Christmas (Special Edition)
Dead Man's Party, 6:22, Oingo Boingo, Dead Man's Party
(Don't Fear) The Reaper, 5:05, Blue Oyster Cult, On Flame with Rock and Roll
Haunted, 3:05, Evanescence, Fallen
Confusion (Rob 609 Mix), 6:09, New Order, Blade
Moon Trance, 3:56, Lindsey Stirling, Lindsey Stirling
Ghostbusters (Ray Parker Jr), 4:01, Ray Parker Jr., Ghastly Grooves
Thriller, 5:58, Michael Jackson, Thriller
Bring Me To Life, 3:57, Evanescence, Fallen
Monster, 2:58, Skillet, Awake (Deluxe Version)
Superstition, 4:05, Stevie Wonder, Number 1's
Witchy Woman, 4:11, Eagles, Eagles Greatest Hits
Black Magic Woman [Gypsy Queen], 5:20, Santana, The Best of Carlos Santana
After Midnight, 3:09, Eric Clapton, Time Pieces - The Best of Eric Clapton
Bad Moon Rising, 2:19, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Chronicle, Vol. 1
Blood & Roses, 3:37, Smithereens, Blown to Smithereens: Best of the Smithereens
Bodies (Vrenna xXx Mix), 3:22, Drowning Pool, XXX
Body Snatcher, 3:57, Billy Idol, Devil's Playground
Burn, 6:38, The Cure, The Crow Soundtrack
Crawling, 3:29, Linkin Park, Hybrid Theory
The Devil Went Down To Georgia, 3:35, The Charlie Daniels Band, A Decade Of Hits
Dragula, 3:44, Rob Zombie, Past, Present & Future
Imperial March, Darth Vader's Theme (Episode 5, The Empire Strikes Back), 2:58, The Original Movies Orchestra, Star Wars
Space Monster, 0:03, Skywalker Sounds, DotMac iMovie Sound Effects
Spooky, 2:51, Classics IV, Ghastly Grooves
Suspense Accent, 0:07, Skywalker Sounds, DotMac iMovie Sound Effects
Highway to Hell, 3:28, AC/DC, Highway to Hell audio file
My Last Breath, 4:07, Evanescence, Fallen
Summoning Her Iron Golem, 4:53, The synthetic dream foundation, Where Drowned Suns Still Glimmer
Addams Groove, 3:59, MC Hammer, Greatest Hits
A Nightmare On My Street (Single Version), 4:59, DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince, Will Smith: Greatest Hits

I'm looking for some new songs for this year, as I try to not play the exact same list every year. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My new gargoyle!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

KWII, thanks so much for the song suggestions!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I've made some progress today already. 

I downloaded Spotify and started creating a playlist! Yay! I was actually unaware that you could do that... I thought you had to go by artist... I'm not sure why I thought that but this was a great discovery. (I'm 29 btw... I feel like I sound 80 saying that, lol)

I think KwII2112 covered me on Halloween song suggestions. I would love to hear everyone's top 3 (non Halloween reference) songs to play at parties. Even if its just what you're listening too right now.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stochey said:


> I would love to hear everyone's top 3 (non Halloween reference) songs to play at parties. Even if its just what you're listening too right now.


Here's three that I find truly creepy. Of course they're among my favorites too! 

Riders on the Storm - The Doors
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath or the Type O Negative version is good too
Suicide is Painless - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

john sheffield - Get Your Voodoo working
Stevie Ray Vaughn - Chitlins Con Carne 
Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


Food ideas : things you eat with your hands that have bones and you cant eat in one bite  chicken; ribs : kielbasa in chunks


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I like them a little goofy for High energy halloween:

Monster mash
Transylvania 6500
Love Potion #9

I also really like a dark sinister sound track if it's just for atmosphere being played in the background. Check out some of the playlist from Roger's Gardens.

http://rogersgardens.com/behind-the-curtain-halloween-2014-music-to-soothe-the-savage-beasts/


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the song suggestions!

Thinking about my menu now...

I've decided to do pizza so I can focus on other things and try to do some more interested side items. 

Main:
8-10 pizzas probably. 

Appetizers:
Veggie plate
Chips and Salsa
Charcuterie Board - I'm excited about doing this!
- light on the meat
- heavy on the different cheeses
- Grapes 
- apricot jam
- almonds
What do you use on your cheese boards?


Desserts
possibly chocolate fondue with fruit, marshmallows & graham crackers
Cookies
Halloween candy
Maybe a pie from the new pie restaurant opening soon

Drinks:
Rum punch
Non alcholic punch
Jello shots 

Suggestions are welcome! Especially for the cheese board!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Charcuterie board inspiration

My attachments aren't working anymore.. will add back later. :-(


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Stochey said:


> KWII, thanks so much for the song suggestions!


Your'e welcome. Like someone else said in another post, spend the time to create a good playlist and then you can modify it every year. I started out by searching for songs on keywords and dumped them into a large temporary playlist. Then I went through and culled out any I didn't like. There are lots of HW themed songs out there, enough so I think you could tailor it to any type of party. I'll be looking for some new ones this year, myself.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Stochey said:


> What do you use on your cheese boards?


I didn't see olives on the list. I love good assortment of olives with the cheeses. Also, you may consider having some wine, particularly those that pair well with the cheese.

At my HW party, we supply 3 or 4 bottles of wine, and get another 3 or 4 brought by guests. Half of it is gone, so people seem to like it. The average adult age for our party is probably 35-40, so not sure if that'd work with a younger crowd.


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

If your wanting non Halloween songs and since it is a party try throwing in some dance music. Like today's top hits or some EDM. i.e. Calvin harris, avicii, the weekend, lady gaga, Katy Perry, etc. Now for drinks I would get some October fest beers. I mean it will be the season for it.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Charcuterie Board pics!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow, that's quite the spread!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I spent the most I've ever spent on a Halloween prop this year... sigh... but I love him!
The Grim Reaper from At Home. $165 including tax with the 10% off coupon. I figure he will go with just about any theme!
Also pictured is skelly wolf from Big Lots!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So I, like many, am obsessed with the HomeGoods Busts. 
I have
Edgar Allan Poe
Frankenstein gray with the tombstones
Vampire couple
Pirate
Guy with mice and skulls beneath him

And I would really like to put them above my kitchen cabinets but I don't know if they're going to fit and I won't have access to mine really until next month!

Any idea if the busts are more than 2 feet tall?


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

Enter Sandman by Metallica!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

kissedazombieandlikedit said:


> Enter Sandman by Metallica!


Good one!

I also added:
Castle by Halsey - pretty much perfect for the theme! lol
How Soon is Now by the Smiths (charmed theme song)


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm drawing a blank, can anyone think of any horror movies based in castles?
The only one I can think of is Dracula.


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Additional songs to consider:
Bad Things by Jace Everett (True Blood Soundtrack)
Bleed to Feed by CC Adcock (TB Soundtrack)
Bones by Little Big Town (TB Soundtrack)
Bury Me Deep by Change Halliday 
Til the Casket Drops by ZZ Ward
Time of the Season by The Zombies
They by Jem
Taint No Sin (To Take off Your Skin) by Fred Hall
Wicked Little Town from Hedwig & the Angry Inch Soundtrack
The Forgotten People (TB Soundtrack)
Dig (feat. Bubba Kendall) by HeadBone (TB Soundtrack)
Rattle Them Bones by Emilia Dahlin
Rattle Them Bones by The Pine Hill Haints

These are a few less expected options but they all make for a great Halloween soundtrack!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Last year I did a cheese board at my party and it went over really well. I aimed for a wide range in taste and texture. There were the standard cheddar, gouda, and Havarti which are always crowd pleasers. I did some soft cheeses like chevre and brie and hard cheeses like manchengo and asiago. I also picked up some cheeses with fruit and nuts. My advice would be to buy the best quality cheeses that you can, even if you have to cut back on the amount. 

My other suggestion is to label the cheeses. I used these black rat silhouettes & chalk, which I picked up at a craft store (Michael's or Jo-Ann's). And don't forget to include cheese knives! I picked up a really nice cast metal set with bone shaped handles at Home Goods for around $5. I also set the cheese out on Halloween themed china plates. It all helped to elevate the look from deli cheese plate to gourmet spread.


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Highly recommend you look into the game soundtrack for Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. Excellent sound track and would make for a fun mix for your Haunted Castle theme


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Eviejenn said:


> Last year I did a cheese board at my party and it went over really well. I aimed for a wide range in taste and texture. There were the standard cheddar, gouda, and Havarti which are always crowd pleasers. I did some soft cheeses like chevre and brie and hard cheeses like manchengo and asiago. I also picked up some cheeses with fruit and nuts. My advice would be to buy the best quality cheeses that you can, even if you have to cut back on the amount.
> 
> My other suggestion is to label the cheeses. I used these black rat silhouettes & chalk, which I picked up at a craft store (Michael's or Jo-Ann's). And don't forget to include cheese knives! I picked up a really nice cast metal set with bone shaped handles at Home Goods for around $5. I also set the cheese out on Halloween themed china plates. It all helped to elevate the look from deli cheese plate to gourmet spread.


Glad to hear it went over well!

I'm pretty excited about it!


----------

